
YC CEO: “Not Drowning in Demand? You Don’t Have Product-Market Fit” (2017) - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/michael-seibel/
======
tmpz22
This is 80% advice. 80% of the time it is good advice. Like "you don't have to
wear a raincoat today". YMMV.

------
ragebol
There was overwhelming demand for faster horses, not cars, when the car was
invented.

The more interesting things are done technology push, not pull.

------
heliodor
... or you haven't figured out how to reach potential customers!

~~~
justaguyhere
Or customers don't _yet_ know they need your product

